# GX630 overheated, what to expect...?



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,
I'm considering buying a Honda GX630 engine possibly for my Ariens ST1236 project, it is listed as "not running, has been overheated". What should I expect, would it be worth buying or not. Listed as near 2000 hours of use.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

2000 hours is equivalent to continuous operation for 3 months. I would stay away from it, and look for a used Tecumseh with less hours, and zero issues. It will be better than the Honda, and less work.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Hello,
> I'm considering buying a Honda GX630 engine possibly for my Ariens ST1236 project, it is listed as "not running, has been overheated". What should I expect, would it be worth buying or not. Listed as near 2000 hours of use.
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


2000 hours seems up there in hours, maybe not for a Honda, I don't know, and it was overheated so it probably uses oil, think I'd keep looking.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Chances are the piston jug is warped and the rings are shot so unless you want to spend time rebuilding it from the oil sump upward its scrap.

More than likely the cooling fins in the jug were plugged with mouse house insulation and they never made sure it was free of debris to allow proper air cooling at any time they owned the engine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I passed on it. I'll keep my eyes open for a good runner GX620,630,670 or 690. I'd like to have spare power on the 36" wide housing and be able to carry a person. A "ride on" snowblower.


----------

